# provide



## el_empollon

Hello everyone,
 
Does anyone know how would "provide" be translated in this context?
 
*On some jobs, workers provide their own tools and truck.*
 
Thank you (again) in advance.


----------



## You little ripper!

It means that the workers bring their own tools and truck. They do not use the tools or truck of the employer.


----------



## el_empollon

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> It means that the workers bring their own tools and truck. They do not use the tools or truck of the employer.


 
Hello,

Thank you for the explanation, Charles Costante. I know what it means already; I just can't think of a good way to express it in Spanish.


----------



## QUIJOTE

That's correct and could be translated as "en algunos trabajos, los trabajadores proveen sus propias herramientas y camiones"


----------



## You little ripper!

el_empollon said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the explanation, Charles Costante. I know what it means already; I just can't think of a good way to express it in Spanish.


Hi el_empollon,

I am blind in one eye and can't see out of the other today.  I thought you wanted the meaning.  Sorry I can't help with the translation but I'm sure someone will come along shortly to help you with that.


----------



## el_empollon

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> That's correct and could be translated as "en algunos trabajos, los trabajadores proveen sus propias herramientas y camiones"


 
Thank you for trying!

That's what I was thinking actually, but for some reason it just sounds to literal to me. Anyway, I guess I'll just leave it until eventually something better comes to mind. 

Maybe I'm just second guessing myself as usual.  

I'll happily accept (and appreciate) other ideas, however.


----------



## QUIJOTE

el_empollon said:
			
		

> Thank you for trying!
> 
> That's what I was thinking actually, but for some reason it just sounds to literal to me. Anyway, I guess I'll just leave it until eventually something better comes to mind.
> 
> Maybe I'm just second guessing myself as usual.
> 
> I'll happily accept (and appreciate) other ideas, however.


 
Ok then how about..."en algunos trabajos, los obreros deben de tener sus propias herramientas y camiones"

"en algunos trabajos, los trabajadores poseen sus propias herramientas y camiones"


----------



## el_empollon

Actually, it just occured to me:

*En algunos trabajos, los trabajadores disponen de sus propias herramientas y su propio camión.*

Does that seem appropiate?


----------



## el_empollon

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> Ok then how about..."en algunos trabajos, los obreros deben de tener sus propias herramientas y camiones"
> 
> "en algunos trabajos, los trabajadores poseen sus propias herramientas y camiones"


 
Sorry, I just saw your post. Those will also work I suppose. 

Thank you very much for your help ... both of you.


----------



## diegodbs

En algunos trabajos, los trabajadores han de disponer de sus propias herramientas y de un camión.

En algunos trabajos, los trabajadores han de llevar sus propias herramientas y el camión.


----------



## el_empollon

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En algunos trabajos, los trabajadores han de disponer de sus propias herramientas y de un camión.
> 
> En algunos trabajos, los trabajadores han de llevar sus propias herramientas y el camión.


 
Muchas gracias, diegodbs.


----------



## diegodbs

Que conste que las demás opciones no eran incorrectas. Estaban bien, muy bien, quizás con la excepción del verbo "proveer" que es una traducción demasiado directa del inglés "provide".
Yo simplemente he dado una opción más que me sonaba más natural.


----------



## john55

How about ..to provide oneself with = proveerse


----------



## diegodbs

En español, al menos en España, una persona "se provee" de alimentos, pero suena un poco raro decir que "yo me proveo de herramientas".


----------



## john55

tal vez  "surtirse de"


----------



## diegodbs

john55 said:
			
		

> tal vez "surtirse de"


- Hay que surtirse de gasolina para hacer un largo viaje por carretera.
- Hay que surtirse/aprovisionarse de alimentos para pasar el fin de semana en una cabaña del bosque

Pero no se "surte" uno de herramientas.


----------



## QUIJOTE

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En español, al menos en España, una persona "se provee" de alimentos, pero suena un poco raro decir que "yo me proveo de herramientas".


 

Lo siento Diego pero no estoy de acuerdo proveer llega mas lejos de los alimentos.

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/proveer


----------



## diegodbs

QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> Lo siento Diego pero no estoy de acuerdo proveer llega mas lejos de los alimentos.
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/proveer


 
No estaba hablando de significados más especializados de la palabra, como conferir un cargo, o una sentencia de un juez.

La palabra "proveer" en español como traducción del "provide" inglés, casi siempre es incorrecta, o suena extraña. No es una palabra tan usada en español como lo pueda ser en inglés, preferimos usar otras.

To provide someone with.... no es normal expresarlo en español como "proveer a alguien de....". En el español usado, hablado y escrito por un nativo rarísimamente se emplea la palabra proveer.

La palabra "disponer" que El Empollón utilizó es la perfecta para la frase que había que traducir.


----------



## QUIJOTE

diegodbs said:
			
		

> No estaba hablando de significados más especializados de la palabra, como conferir un cargo, o una sentencia de un juez.
> 
> La palabra "proveer" en español como traducción del "provide" inglés, casi siempre es incorrecta, o suena extraña. No es una palabra tan usada en español como lo pueda ser en inglés, preferimos usar otras.
> 
> To provide someone with.... no es normal expresarlo en español como "proveer a alguien de....". En el español usado, hablado y escrito por un nativo rarísimamente se emplea la palabra proveer.


 
Talvez es raro el uso pero no incorrecto, al menos para mi no lo es. Nota "compound forms"

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=provide&dict=enes&b=Search


----------



## diegodbs

Claro Quijote, no estamos hablando de que sea incorrecto desde el punto de vista gramatical o algo así, no es incorrecto. Es una manera "no usual" de expresarlo en español.


----------



## QUIJOTE

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Claro Quijote, no estamos hablando de que sea incorrecto desde el punto de vista gramatical o algo así, no es incorrecto. Es una manera "no usual" de expresarlo en español.


 
Entendido y anotado...Muchas gracias Diego.


----------



## sober

Creo que se podría traducir como: "los trabajadores aportan sus propias herramientas"


----------



## el_empollon

Thank you again everyone for the help.

I came across another sentence using "provide" that I'm not sure how to translate, and "proveer" once again doesn't sound like it would fit here:

*"Both types [of sports medicine specialists] provide exercises for people so they can rebuild their muscles after an injury. "*

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shock

Hola, sin saber una palabra de medicina, pienso que una traducción podría ser:

Dos especialidades de la medicina deportiva recetan? recomiendan? prescriben? ejercicio a los pacientes para la recuperación de la masa muscular lastimada.


----------



## diegodbs

shock said:
			
		

> Hola, sin saber una palabra de medicina, pienso que una traducción podría ser:
> 
> Dos especialidades de la medicina deportiva recetan? recomiendan? prescriben? ejercicio a los pacientes para la recuperación de la masa muscular lastimada.


 
Recomiendan o prescriben, me parecen bien. "Recetar" me parece algo más raro porque, al menos en España, se usa la palabra "recetar" para algo que se toma (comprimidos, jarabes, pastillas) o que se inyecta. No he oído nunca "recetar ejercicio físico", sí "recomendar o prescribir".
Igualmente, si se tratara de informar sobre lo que hace una clínica especializada en lesiones deportivas, se podría decir: "La clínica XX proporciona/ofrece a sus pacientes un tratamiento a base de ejercicio físico para la rehabilitación muscular...."


----------



## shock

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Recomiendan o prescriben, me parecen bien. "Recetar" me parece algo más raro porque, al menos en España, se usa la palabra "recetar" para algo que se toma (comprimidos, jarabes, pastillas) o que se inyecta. No he oído nunca "recetar ejercicio físico", sí "recomendar o prescribir".
> Igualmente, si se tratara de informar sobre lo que hace una clínica especializada en lesiones deportivas, se podría decir: "La clínica XX proporciona/ofrece a sus pacientes un tratamiento a base de ejercicio físico para la rehabilitación muscular...."


 
Hola.

Tiene toda la razón.

Gracias por el comentario.

SHC


----------



## beherapenak

Hola,

he leído en uno de los correos esta expresión.

_I am blind in one eye and can't see out of the other today_

Es una expresión hecha? y qué significado tiene?



Gracias por adelantado




I am blind in one eye and can't see out of the other today


----------



## el_empollon

Hello everyone,

The text was talking about "sports medicine specialists" as an occupation. It wasn't talking about any type of health clinic in particular.

But thank you all very much for your responses. You've given my ideas.


----------



## jezzabel

acabo de llegar a este post de rebote, y aunque asumo que llego un poco tarde para ayudar a la persona que lo empezó, por si sirve de algo a alguien más diré que desde mi punto de vista en esa frase la mejor traducción sería: en *algunos trabajos los trabajadores aportan sus propias herramientas*. El matiz entre *disponen *y *aportan* es que:

- en "los trabajadores disponen de sus propias herramientas" no queda claro si la empresa podría estar facilitando las herramientas a los trabajadores para que las usen en el trabajo. es decir, tal y como está la frase es posible que el trabajador no tenga que traer sus herramientas de casa.

- en "los trabajadores aportan sus propias herramientas" la empresa no facilitará herramientas al trabajador, sino que el trabajador ha de traer las suyas propias de casa.

me disculpo porque he leido muy rapido el post, espero no estar repitiendome con alguna respuesta anterior.


----------



## jezzabel

vale, pues no sé porque ha puesto la respuesta en este post si yo estaba contestando en otro   en fin, de todas maneras también iba de provided...


----------



## ORL

> That's correct and could be translated as "en algunos trabajos, los trabajadores proveen sus propias herramientas y camiones"


 
That´s still English... 
"en algunos trabajos, los trabajadores deben traer/usar sus propias herramientas y camiones"


----------



## conimele

I´m new in this context, being able to talk to all of you. How would you translate (to spanish) this: 
"...they are currently used for some recipients who have been vaccinated or who were previously infected, *provided* there is treatment
with specific agent..." Can it be:  siempre y cuando?
thanks​


----------



## VTP

... Los trabajadores LLEVAN sus propia herramienta....


----------

